
China Rolls Out the 'World's First Driverless Bus' - Futurebot
http://www.citylab.com/tech/2015/10/china-rolls-out-the-worlds-first-driverless-bus/408826/
======
kinosang
It is undeniable that China is growing up with science and technology, though
there are too many pirates working on 'science and technology' to cheat the
gov of fame and money.

